# city dump



## Dannyrgardner (Dec 5, 2015)

Found some stuff today that may be older than my normal post . this place will
 take a while to sift through .. Never touched . all these was on the surface


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Dec 5, 2015)

There is about 100 yards of this . I also found a coke bottle with the neck broke 
Blytheville ARK
13 L.39
To bad it was broke


----------



## cje (Dec 5, 2015)

Pick a spot and give it a good raking.


----------



## sunrunner (Dec 6, 2015)

HI Danny , it still looks to me that your still in the 1950s . 1930s and even 1940s should not have a lot of crew cap jars . and no deposit bottles . very little of no plastic containers . the early dumps had a lot of ash in them . and steel cans not aluminum . also look for aqua or light blue cork top bottles . the more you find of them in a dump the older it is. hope this helps good luck and keep digging.


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Dec 6, 2015)

I know a spot that is a lot older but its on a island you have to wade water(deep) I went there to look and there is farm equipment with metal tires


----------



## 2find4me (Dec 6, 2015)

There you go! Looks like you may have found something. Now to find the older section of the dump. The stuff on top is always new, but dig deeper or find the older part which most city dumps will have. Get a probe out and see how far down the glass goes. The amber medicine looks about 1920-30.


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Dec 6, 2015)

I really appreciate the advice I'm going back later today


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 6, 2015)

sunrunner said:
			
		

> ..... and even 1940s should not have a lot of crew cap jars . and no deposit bottles ....



No Deposit No Return bottles were not uncommon in the 1940s. Most diggers see one and won't touch it, since they usually are seen from the early 1960s on, and so will not know that it may be 1940s-1950s; I passed up one from the '50s a few days ago on my walk through the woods. But sometimes you find one with a date-code for a decade or two earlier than usual. As for screw tops, plenty were around then. I find them all the time. I even find cork-tops in the 1950s dumps.  I think it all depends on the region.


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Dec 6, 2015)

One  foot down in a spot about 3'x3' I took a probe and I'm still hurting hitting stuff at 4' that's as far as the probe goes


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Dec 6, 2015)

This is a find of the day . HISTORY I love it.. We carry cell phones for numbers they carried these


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 6, 2015)

What is it?


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 6, 2015)

Looks like a small metal case with indexed pages for phone numbers perhaps used on a desk, but portable as they were not to big.......Andy


----------



## CreekWalker (Dec 6, 2015)

First photo looked like a cigarette case, but as Andy says , it's a rolodex for addresses. Yep, no cell phones back then, just needs a dime for the pay phone!


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Dec 6, 2015)

I love to see what's next and this place is covered in stories. I'm only 43 and probably shouldn't know what I do. My grandfather raised us like we was in another time. He had running water but if you went out the door over twice you wasn't allowed to come back on our you would have to stay. So we had to use the outdoor toilet after that point. He sat in his lawn chair most of the time with his old timer and a stick of cedar. I loved it and miss it.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Dec 6, 2015)

Danny, look for the old milks and sodas. That's a good era dump for those.


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Dec 7, 2015)

I got a few coming I have a Amber crush bottle ill send a pic after it is cleaned. I've found several broke acl bottles I plan to get back in there after I get off today


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Dec 7, 2015)

Today's find


----------



## CreekWalker (Dec 7, 2015)

Good one!


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 7, 2015)

That's cool! The sodas and milks are really good from these era dumps, Keep digging!!


----------



## sunrunner (Dec 8, 2015)

defiantly a rear one 1940s with cruchy  on it ? That's a good bottle.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 8, 2015)

I've not seen an amber one embossed with Mr. Crush dude on it. Very nice.Usually they're ACL.


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Dec 8, 2015)

Anyone have a clue


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Dec 8, 2015)

Cool beer can


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Dec 8, 2015)

Some acl i found


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 8, 2015)

I take the bails off the one like your modern amber Grolsch there, and I put them on my own blobs that take that type (they don't usually fit well, of course. LOL.) I really like the Pilsner. Looks early 1960s or before. The Pepsi-Cola is really neat.


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Dec 8, 2015)

I found the Pepsi bottle under a building at work


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 8, 2015)

And the can-- was it exposed to the weather? In the ground? A building?


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Dec 8, 2015)

Same place it was under a building i have only found one like that most have common names and don't have that kind of top


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Dec 8, 2015)

I still have never sold a bottle but there is a few I'm interested in buying. How would I go about selling a bottle like the crush


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 8, 2015)

Danny, I got some good news on the Beer Can. #1 So far it's by far the best beer can you ever found. #2. It's whats known as a opening Instructional Beer can because of it's opening Instruction, only found on older beer cans & usually much more valuable & desirable. #3 It's "Internal Revenue Tax Paid" which dates it before March of 1950. After that they dropped that Statement. #4 Condition is pretty good & easily readable. NOW, For the bad news, It is Extremely common. I'd say price range's around $5.00 to $10 bucks. Now if it was the Brown colored Ale can it would easily be a $100 can & maybe $50 if the Cursive Sterling Super Bru. BUT, Certain very rare cans in that condition can get $500.00 so keep looking. I'd given you $500 for that if it was a Triangle Beer. Congrats on a nice find. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 9, 2015)

NO COMMENT?


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks Leon I will never give up on the hobbie is in my blood. I will find some good stuff and it will be soon. I will always remember all the advice and information you have shared with me. I love the bottles. I'll find you the cans you are seeking. Again you have helped me allot. I appreciate it and I'll hang on there.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 9, 2015)

Pic of some Sterlings I dug near Huntsville Alabama. The Spearman Straight 8's are tough to come by. LEON.


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Dec 10, 2015)

That's a awesome collection i remember you said you had like 3000 cans you must have a private room


----------



## Dannyrgardner (Dec 10, 2015)

I know it's not real old but can y'all tell me anything about this bottle


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 10, 2015)

I've seen a bottle like that before, but I have no idea what it held.  All I can tell you is that it was made by Dominion Glass Co. in Hamilton, Ontario in March/April of either 1953, 1963, or 1973.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 10, 2015)

Just a guess, an atomizer perfume.


----------

